# How to keep 2yo from opening front door?



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

My 2 year old DS has been able to open the front door of our apartment for about 7 or 8 months. He loves to go outside and often tries to go out if he can. Because we live in an apartment we can't add any hardware to the door so we keep a recliner chair pushed up against the door when we can't be watching his every move (like when cooking dinner etc) so he can't get the door open (he's really fast - I don't want to take any chances!). Having the chair there does work really well - he doesn't even try to get past it, but I'm so tired of having a big chair in front of the door! Does anyone have any other ideas of what we could do to keep him from getting the front door open without having to add hardware?

We're also planning to transition him to a bed soon and I'm so worried about him possibly getting out of his new bed while we're sleeping and getting out the front door! We've managed to child proof every thing else in out house, but we are just stumped when it comes to the front door! Those big plastic things that go over the knobs don't work - he can get past those! Help!!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.onestepahead.com/product/...50780/117.html


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.babyuniverse.com/pro.asp?...&rc=nextag5270


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

I know you said that those plastic things don't work and here two people have posted links to them but the family I work for has them - both the boy and girl are very smart and strong and neither of them could work those knobs at 2 years old. You're hand size has to be much larger to be able to pinch both grips at once.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry I was naking last night when I posted that. I have a very spirited, curious 3 year old who is able to defeat all childprrofing efforts except these doorknob covers. Heck, I can barely open the door sometimes. If you don't want to use these than you need to speak with your landlord about placing a chain or hotel lock high on the door.


----------



## sahli29 (Jan 23, 2004)

When we lived in an apartment I did add a latch hook to the door.It was about 50 cents from walmart. I recommend the one with the spring you pull back to lift the hook. When it is time to move out just remove the 2 parts, add some caulk to the 2 small holes, and paint over it.


----------



## Snow Cherries (May 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone, for the suggestions! I'm afraid that we have tried those knob covers and somehow he's able to get still open it (I think that our front door doesnt latch really securely so he only has to be able to turn the knob a little bit in order to open the door). So it seems my only option is to add hardware to the door. Thanks again for the suggestions!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh I forgot about these:
http://www.personalarms.com/home_ala...door_alarm.htm

I bet you could attach it with some double sided tape like 3M Command Adhesive.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Yep we have the magnetic door/window alarm in our house







for our front door and my children's bedroom windows.

We bought ours at Home Depot









THEY WORK! They scare me even (when I forget to click the alarm off and open the door







).

This is the same type we have







It just has a sticky adhesive that can come off easily when you need to remove it and you can place it high enough on your door that the kiddos can't access.

http://www.order-ez.net/firstalert/?ms_id=90


----------



## 2boysandadog (Aug 12, 2004)

Personally I'd call the landlord and ask if you can add a chain lock to the top of the door for safety. TBH, yours sounds like mine and will be able to open that also, but if you put it high enough you can hear him moving the chair to the door to get to it.








Mine could do the knob covers too. We watched him once and he did it by sticking a paper under it somehow....


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

My neighbor has hardware that she has on her door, but it's connected to the hinge. I don't know if my explanation will make sense, but I'll try. It works with the hinge so when someone tries to open the dooor this little piece of metal braces itself and stops the door from opening. When you don't want it to work you just pull it away from the door. I'll ask her where she got it and get back to you.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

What about putting a pressure mounted gate a foot or so in front of the door (assuming he can't climb them, yet). I know that entrance-ways to apartments are usually narrow enough to hold one.

Hope you find a solution soon!


----------



## Amys1st (Mar 18, 2003)

When you figure it out, let me know DD loves to open doors and leave.

And who said AP children are clingy??


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

DD in the past month(she turned two on the 4th)has just started really opening doors. We have those plastic things and they work great.But I don't trust them







She is VERY spirited. Dh has been saying since we moved into our new place that he wants to attach another deadbolt to the door. I mean, of all the holes people make in apartments, making a few to save some sanity and possibly a life is no biggie. I agree with the poster who said caulk it up and paint over it if need be. This is your baby afterall! I plan on putting a bolt WAY up high so dd can't reach it.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Forgot to add: We put dd to sleep in the living room at night and bring her to bed when we go to bed. Well, we were watching a movie one night- and she got up, in her sleep- and tried to go out the front door! So bolt that sucker!


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

just thought i would add another idea:

my sister has chimes hanging from the cieiling so the door will bang on the chimes every time it opens, so she can hear her kids leaving. i do think though, if you tell your landlord it is a saftey issue, they should allow you to put something on the door .


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

we put a plain butter knife up near the top of the door in the seam of the door trim and the handle sticks out across the door...this only works if the door opens in which most apt door do. It worked for us and was quite simple!


----------

